# New signature



## DarkAura (Nov 21, 2007)

Sucks, doesn't it?  Should I remove the text?  I wanna keep the Japanese though.







Input?  Yah, my Photoshop's not working for some reason at the moment, so this is with paint.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 21, 2007)

I Think It's too big


----------



## Akoji (Nov 21, 2007)

Reinstal photoshop and FAST!!! XD 
Yeah it quite horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 come on, put back your old one =_=.

But good effort for a paint job XD


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, it IS too big


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 21, 2007)

You found a picture and put your name on it. Tsk.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 21, 2007)

It's with effing paint. Damn it, old one it is.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> It's with effing paint. Damn it, old one it is.


Paint? You've lost the right to talk.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 21, 2007)

*runs to corner*


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 21, 2007)

Haha, old one is way better. Plus the guy looks bad ass =]


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 21, 2007)

no offence, but i hate it

theres nothing interesting in it (other than your name)


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea ichigo looks good.. would have been neat if ichigo's hand was below ur name givin that "holdin ur name" effect


----------

